# Limitless RDA Impressions and Mods



## StangV2_0 (26/9/16)

I was in two minds about creating a separate thread for this as opposed to posting this in my existing "Looking for a new Rda thread" 

But since this discussion will be about the Limitless RDA only I feel it was needed. This thread will also serve to inform others on the pros and cons of this Rda as well as what I have done to try get the best out of it. 

So I picked this up on Friday evening and once the Mrs went to bed I started fiddling with it. 

First impressions are good. The all gold look deck seems of a very high quality while it is a pretty spacious velocity style layout. The grub screws are Philips screws which I wasnt too happy about at first. But they are bigger than normal and I doubt you will be able to strip them easily. The lift off cap itself has a lot of drilled in airholes which you cannot shut off. I was a bit surprised by this but thought it wont be an issue. It also comes with NO drip tip which was a further surprise. 

The juice well is sufficient and the adjustable airflow channels have a lip which prevents juice from leaking out onto the mod. However they are not fool proof and if you put to much juice in, or blow to much while priming your pull, it will leak. 

It came with two small Clapton coils which I immediately used for the first build. I put them both in, wicked em, juiced em and took my first hit. 

Wtf.. just way too much air. I closed the adjustable airflow down to half and tried again. Still too much so I closed it completely and then took a hit using only the non adjustable airflow. Keep in mind that this means there will be no airflow over the coils.. 

I think I managed to pick my lungs up off the floor about 5 minutes later. 

It is really hard to describe what goes on or what the draw feels like. I dont know if it creates some type of vortex but the best way to describe it is like taking too big a sip of coke. Or champagne. But with air. Its just too much. In my opinion this is a serious fail. 

Another contributing factor is the lack of a drip tip. This RDA is in desperate need of a drip tip to funnel the airflow down. 

Not willing to give up on a new Rda I started thinking of a few changes I could make to try get the best out of it. 

Firstly, the drip tip.. I had nothing that fits. I scratched around through some old tanks and came up empty. This is the standard tip it comes with. Or doesnt. 







I held a few that I had in place just to see if I could feel a difference. I did. So the next morning I was able to find a rather cool drip tip to fit it. Still wide bore but at least feels like a smoother draw now. And its actually quite a cool drip tip!! 






But there was still too much air. I then thought I would try block the top airholes off. The ones that are not adjustable and cannot be closed. I grabbed some masking tape and McGuyvered a crude way to test it. Not the best looking but was just curious. 






Wow.. total different feel. The feeling of breathing in heated soda pop is gone. It now feels like a decent draw and a much thicker and more flavoured vape. I then removed the supplied coils and fitted a nice thick dual Clapton coil sitting at 0.15ohms. 

Ok now I LOVE it!!!! 

I have since removed the primitive tape and fitted some clear tape. Look carefully. Still not a great finish but I will be sourcing one of those c**k rings some of these tanks come with to put over the holes. 






Well thats been my journey with the limitless. I have also managed to find a few drip tip adapters on fasttech which will then allow me to fit any 510 drip tip which I cannot wait to try. 

Pros:

Good Build quality 
Spacious deck
Strong grub screws
Sleek design 
Good flavour and cloud IF you tinker with it

Cons: 

Way too much air
Leaks easily if you not careful 
No drip tip supplied
No adapter to fit your own drip tip

Bottom line.. 

I do like it now that I have made some changes but I strongly feel that they should not have been necessary. And lets just keep in mind that what I dont enjoy, the next person just might. 

With that in mind I would not want to buy another one if something were to happen to this one. I also would not be keen to recommend this to anyone else. I am enjoying it right now to be honest, but I still cannot recommend it. 

Maybe with a few different drip tips I may change my mind. But right now I feel a little disappointed. 

Stang out.. 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (26/9/16)

nice write up.
just something to note about our gear, especially our tanks and drippers. it is important to give them a good wash-down after a few tankfulls. the dampness caused by the vapour can become mouldy and hazardous to our health.


----------



## StangV2_0 (26/9/16)

Yagya said:


> nice write up.
> just something to note about our gear, especially our tanks and drippers. it is important to give them a good wash-down after a few tankfulls. the dampness caused by the vapour can become mouldy and hazardous to our health.


If I did not mention that then I agree that I should have. But yeah I did wash it before using.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (26/9/16)

Hmmmm nice writeup buddy
Was thinking about this and now i'm in 2 minds.
Recoil it is for me then.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (26/9/16)

Dude, What the hell happened here?


----------



## Random_Sheep (26/9/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Dude, What the hell happened here?



I think thats the tape he used.


----------



## StangV2_0 (26/9/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> I think thats the tape he used.


Yeah those are the airholes I blocked up with tape to try slow the airflow down. They cannot be adjusted. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Sheep (26/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Yeah those are the airholes I blocked up with tape to try slow the airflow down. They cannot be adjusted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Definitley the bush mechanic i know! HAHAHAHA


----------



## StangV2_0 (26/9/16)

Lol.. i didnt want to give up on it 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

